# Feeding Requirements



## Psyden (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey everybody,

I wrote a month ago to say i was having a few problems with bullying in my tank, this has been resolved both happily and tragically. I had 4no Tiger barbs, 2no. Gouramis and a Pleco. I added two more tigers which were slightly older and two female gouramis having established my gouramis were male. The sad part is that the bully male gourami died, so has now been replaced by a friendlier one. I have now added 2no corys (i dont know which species, band over eye, band in dorsal fin, and speckled throughout.)

My problem is feeding time, i am not sure whether my cats are getting fed as it seems to me now matter how much food i put in the barbs just eat it. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Also i want to start conditioning my gouramis, what is the best food of choice, and do i need to split them up? I have only room for my tank and a seperate tank (for breeding). Would partitioning the tank be acceptable or do i have to stop the M's viewing the F's in the process.

Thanks.

Psyden


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll answer the question about the corys... 
I feed mine algae wafers and shrimp pellets when feeding the other fish.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

2-3 times per week, just before you turn your lights out, drop in a few shrimp pellets. They'll get em.


----------

